# Logan Model 1400 - 9" Lathe



## Bobnjo (Oct 25, 2020)

Recently acquired this lathe in pieces and appears to be missing the headstock clamp under the chuck the bolt on the gear end was there. Also missing the gear cover.
Will any of the size 10 or 11 lathe parts fit the 9" 
Also what is the difference between the Model 400 and the 1400
Where is the Serial # located.
Is there a parts source.

Sorry for all the questions anxious to get this up a running.
Any help would be appreciated 
Bob


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 26, 2020)

First of all, welcome to the forum Bobnjo!
Congratulations on getting you new lathe.  I don't know the differences between a 400 and a 1400, but the 1400
came out in 1953 as a replacement for the 400.  Basic spes are the same, so the differences may be in detail.
It's my understanding that the 400 was the same machine as a Wards 2129. 
Serial numbers on Logans are usually stamped in the bed at the end on your right side.  You can post it here and I can look up your year of manufacture, or you can look at the FAQ on the Logan website: lathe.com.  Lots of useful information there.  Some parts are available for these machines through Logan as well: the business is owned by a desendent
of the founder.  They don't sell everything, you typically can't get castings, but availability on wear parts and small
stuff is actually pretty good.  Prices are a bit high, but they sell small quantities of parts for very old machines so that's to be expected.  The fact that parts are available at all is huge bonus: most older brands have none.
In general, I believe the 10 and certainly the 11" machines are different, though there may be some interchangability.
I would email Logan about the headstock clamp.  If it's the same as a 10" they turn up on ebay.  Mine, which
I think is a shop made replacement is just a piece of 1/2" flat bar with a hole drilled in it.  Stuff like the gear cover are most often ebay finds.
We like pictures around here, so be sure to post some of the lathe, and don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 26, 2020)

For starters take a look at the FAQ that Logan provides. 

http://www.lathe.com/faq/index.html


----------



## Shiseiji (Oct 27, 2020)

The 400 to 1400 is the switch from flat drive belts to Vee belts.  Most 9" parts don't fit the 10". Some 10" & 11" parts swap. Manuals are available from Scott Logan, grandson of the founder, and those of us who try to support him try to balance what Scott sells and what's available from other sources. DM me for manual information.

From Logan Lathe: 





> *Montgomery Wards Lathes:* 4 digit number, possibly followed by an "A", stamped on top of the bed, right hand end, between the front V and Flat ways.







__





						Logan/Wards Lathe/Shaper Serial Number listing
					





					www.lathe.com
				




Ron


----------



## Bobnjo (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks Ron,
I'm in the process of disassembly and restoration, during removing the front saddle gib the spacers between the gib and the saddle appeared to have crumpled and possibly made from rubber or hard plastic. The parts breakdown show 2 spacers but not available from Logan. Not sure if someone replaced with this non steel material or what it was. May have to contact Scott at Logan to see if he knows what was used. Related to my first post, I was successful returning to the barn and found the remaining front headstock lock, the gear cover and the tool post assembly with one bit holder. So it appears i have everything on this old lathe.

Bob


----------



## Shiseiji (Nov 1, 2020)

I haven't ever looked at the 9" manual. 10 & 11" only have the cast iron crossslide/compound & the softer metal gib. No other spacers.


----------



## Bobnjo (Nov 4, 2020)

I did find out from Scott at Logan the saddle gib spacers were originally made from hard rubber. So I'll have to make some spacers out of steel or some material.


----------

